# KBC



## Tech Geek (Nov 27, 2006)

Amitabh Bachchan is not the host of KBC anymore. Now it is Shahrukh khan  .It is going to start from January. It is a 5 Yrs contract.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2006)

Sharukh manages suspense well? I dont think so


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 27, 2006)

Source Please


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 27, 2006)

KBC 2 was boring enuf.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 27, 2006)

I heard it on NDTV


----------



## manas (Nov 27, 2006)

KBC will never be the same anymore ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 28, 2006)

Imagine the new title...

Kkkkkkaun Bbbbbbanega Ccccccrorepati....


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 28, 2006)

SRK gets Rs 280 crore for KBC 
Kaun Banega Crorepati is coming back back early next year with Bollywood's biggest superstar Shah Rukh Khan replacing Hindi cinema icon Amitabh Bachchan as host. 

The contract that Star has signed with Shah Rukh is for two seasons with an option to extend it further into a third season. Each season is for 52 episodes, which means that Shah Rukh has committed to shooting 104 episodes of KBC in all. 

According to sources SRK will be be paid Rs 280 crore for Kaun Banega Crorepati’s next two seasons. Amitabh Bachchan, the previous host, reportedly received Rs 140-160 crore for 390 episodes. 

Star Entertainment India CEO Sameer Nair was quoted as saying, "Mr Bachchan expressed his disinclination to do the show and we respect his decision. We are indebted to him for what he brought to the show but now it is time to move on and who better to hand over the baton to than Shah Rukh Khan.

....

source: *www.santabanta.com/cinema.asp?pid=12636


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 28, 2006)

but how can it be magic of Big B be there

khan is a king but Big B is really true magician


----------



## caleb (Nov 28, 2006)

manas said:
			
		

> KBC will never be the same anymore ...


 Absolutely correct...Shahrukh does not have the charisma that Big B has to host a show like KBC...Big B comes across as a concerned fatherly figure, but Khan is more like a fuddy duddy chum...having said that it'd probably draw huge audiences during the intial stages out of curiosity to compare Khan with Big B...but I think it'll fizzle out eventually like the movie Don.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Nov 28, 2006)

280 crore?? WoW!!!


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 28, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Imagine the new title...
> 
> Kkkkkkaun Bbbbbbanega Ccccccrorepati....




LOLz


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 28, 2006)

old news.


----------



## PCWORM (Nov 28, 2006)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy.....
   srk is the amitabh of our times....
     so he is the right choice...


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 28, 2006)

PCWORM said:
			
		

> Heyyyyyyyyyyy.....
> srk is the amitabh of our times....



Yeah and Steve Ballmer wrote the GNU GPL, Man no one can ever be as great as Amitabh, Not even his son.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

kaun banega crorepati - now sharukh bangaya crorepati
wow 280 crores's a lotta money

i dont think sharukh will be as good as big B hosting da show, i like his movies but... i am not sure about kbc


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 28, 2006)

I am not big fan of SRK....but one thing is sure ...he does anchoring job very well....so time will tell if he is as good as BIG B


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 28, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Steve Ballmer wrote the GNU GPL


LMAO!

Haha, that was nice man, truly!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2006)

his son is busy protecting aish from hritik .kbc is boring already


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 29, 2006)

Today i got this thought that  AB is himself going to sit on the Hotseat for the first time.


----------

